# Medicated FET transfer day 24?



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi
Looking for some advice. Have done previous fets and always transferred on days 19/21. However this time they want to transfer on day 24 with a 5 day blast- does this seem too late? Had a scan on day 14 showing a 9mm lining.
Thanks


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi there.


On my last fet - I had scan on day 13 & lining was 11.1 - transfer was 9 days later, I had 2 5 day blasts put back.
Hope this is helpful. Good luck with your cycle    xx


----------



## Danaa (Mar 6, 2016)

Both of my medicated transfers were done on cd24,medicated meaning using Estrogen and progesterone whitout ovulation.
FET #1 chemical 
FET #2 second trimester loss due to incompetent cervix.


----------



## El-why (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi,

I've just been looking back at dates, as for this FET I'm not even getting a scan until CD19, which feels really late, but is the same as one back in 2011. My day 5 blast was apparently transferred on day 23.  Goes to show how much more naive I was then, as it never occurred to me to question it. 
Good luck for your cycle!


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. I am now reassured. 😊 It just seemed really strange to be transferring then when it has always been earlier. The nurses must have thought I was strange as I kept saying are you sure that will be fine as I will be day 24 by then lol. Fingers crossed hey. Thank you x


----------



## IzzyQ (Jul 12, 2016)

Apparently they can 'hold' you for quite a while, especially if you have a nice thick lining. I was told it's useful if you're trying to sync with an egg donor for example. 

There is also new research looking into the perfect time to transfer an embryo, and initial findings are that it can be +/- 3 days from the original 5 day transfer day, i.e. anywhere from day 17 to 23 and that's after you've started on the progesterone. I think it's the IVI clinic that has been sampling cells from the womb in the preceding non-IVF cycle and have found fertility 'markers' that indicate the best time, which then improves implantation rates. All very interesting but there's not much about it as it's a new study and only used during trials.

At the end of the day I would trust your clinic - if nothing else it's better for their stats to have a successful transfer, right?!  But do insist on knowing why they have chosen that day if you're concerned, my doctor also told me that the lining can start to compact if left too long which you don't want, but how long is too long is I couldn't tell you!


----------

